# Hap Ki Do



## Hapkid0ist (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok, here is a topic for only nonaggressive people and those that are openminded. I myself have done my reaserch and have heard many opinions on this subject.
So here goes.

When it comes to the art of Hap Ki Do, the name who do you feel created it. 
Gm Ji Han Jae or Gm Choi.

I know Choi claims to only have taugh Yawra, and nothing else, and many say that Ji coined the name and the art of HKD and gave them to Choi (the name at least). What do you all think?

My thoughts. 
Though Grandmaster Choi, god bless his soul, was the man who inspired HKD, it seems to me through my reaserch that what we know of as HKD by technique and attitude, today is the art that was created and developed in large part by Grandmaster Ji Han Jae (by the way which one is his last name, Ji or Jae?, I always just call him Grandmaster.) I know a lot of people say Choi and give him all the credit, but at the same time he claims to have taught only Yawra, and getting a straight answer out of my GM about some of these questions is impossible. I almost think that with as seceretive as the older Korean culture is, this mass confusion may be another way of keeping everybody in the dark.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 10, 2006)

Greetings!

I wonder, have you tried our search engine yet on this topic?  There are numerous threads on this very discussion and thought you might want to check them out.

Regards


----------



## zDom (Nov 10, 2006)

I don't mind GM Ji, Han Jae, getting credit for coming up with the name. 

I have heard, however, at least one other version of the story on how the name was derived: in an interview Suh, Bok-Sup claimed Choi agreed to shorten the name they used in setting up the first dojang teaching Choi's stuff. Something like, Hapki Yusool Kwan Do? 

There is no denying Ji's massive influence on hapkido, and no doubt that most hapkido can be traced back to him. But Ji is not the root of ALL hapkido. 

By all accounts I have read, the Musoolkwan was established by Won, Kwang-Wha. Won reportedly studied under Suh, Bok-Sup and Choi. 

Notable students who came from this lineage include GM Lee H. Park (president of the American Hapkido Association before he died and founder of the Moo Sul Kwan in the U.S.) and Dr. He-young Kimm. 

Kicking in this lineage is from Kim, Moo-hyun, who is the guy who, along with Ji, went to the Buddhist temples to refine HKD kicking.


----------



## Paul B (Nov 10, 2006)

zDom said:


> I have heard, however, at least one other version of the story on how the name was derived: in an interview Suh, Bok-Sup claimed Choi agreed to shorten the name they used in setting up the first dojang teaching Choi's stuff. Something like, Hapki Yusool Kwan Do?


 
I think that the first draft was Hapkiyukwansool to include the striking aspects and then into Hapkiyusool for the "that's a mouthfull" aspect.. I think.


----------



## zDom (Nov 11, 2006)

Paul B said:


> I think that the first draft was Hapkiyukwansool to include the striking aspects and then into Hapkiyusool for the "that's a mouthfull" aspect.. I think.



Yea, that sounds about right. I wrote the above on the fly without consulting any of the sources I've been studying.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 11, 2006)

Ji, Han Jae has done well more than his share to promote hapkido globally.  Also, noted as one of the greatest martial artist.  However, Choi was his instructor.  

Ji, Han Jae may have helped to coin the phrase hapkido, however I don't think he came up with it all his own.


----------

